# Buller and Sons Tawny Port Review!!



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Now I am by no means a port expert. I am very new to it. 


This has been my fav. port to-date. It has a very nice woody attack with a great fruity finish. It seems to have very strong flavors of plum and raisins. There is a nice mellow sweetness. Very oaky. I had a glass of this last might with a Monte #5. It runs about $12 a bottle. For any of you port fans out there, you may want to give this a try!!!

Joel


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds good, Joel. I like a tasty port & it makes for the better when I get change back from the $20.

Right now I have a bottle of Jonesy Old Tawny Port, $11 and not too shabby itself.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Do all of yourselves a favor and run down to Costco and pick up the Kirkland 10 Year Tawny made by Fonseca for $16.99. Fonseca 10 year tawny is about $27 at most stores, and Kirkland blend by Fonseca is much superior to the regular 10 Year. This is the best deal on a 10 Year port you'll ever find. The bottles won't around long, maybe a few more weeks and that is it!


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Do all of yourselves a favor and run down to Costco and pick up the Kirkland 10 Year Tawny made by Fonseca for $16.99. Fonseca 10 year tawny is about $27 at most stores, and Kirkland blend by Fonseca is much superior to the regular 10 Year. This is the best deal on a 10 Year port you'll ever find. The bottles won't around long, maybe a few more weeks and that is it!


Thanks for the suggestion! I will be making a trip there soon!


----------



## benatlexus (Sep 20, 2006)

My Costco had never heard of it....Anyone else have luck?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Our Sams Club has it!!


----------

